# Ogólne > Badania >  interpretacja wynikow krwi

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ponizej wyniki

Chodzi mitylko o te odchylenia czy jakis powod do zmartwien czy raczej zwykle osłabienie?

LEkarza mam dopiero wsrode dlatego chciałam spytac. odchylenia sa oddzielone spacja :Smile: 

Morfologia (C55)

      Leukocyty ¯ 3,9 K/μl 4,0 — 10,0
Erytrocyty 4,28 M/μl 3,7 — 5,1
Hemoglobina 12,7 g/dl 12,0 — 16,0
Hematokryt 38,7 % 37,0 — 47,0
MCV 90,0 fl 80,0 — 97,0
MCH 29,7 pg 27,0 — 34,0
MCHC 32,8 g/dl 32,0 — 36,0
RDW 13,2 % 11,0 — 15,0
Płytki krwi 170 K/μl 150,0 — 450,0
PCT 0,17 % 0,12 — 0,36
PDW 18,0 % 11,5 — 21,0
MPV 9,9 fl 6,1 — 11,0
Rozmaz automatyczny
NEU% 59,2 % 45,0 — 70,0

            NEU ¯ 2,32 K/μl 2,5 — 5,0
LYMPH% 29,1 % 20,0 — 45,0
            LYMPH ¯ 1,14 K/μl 1,5 — 3,5
             MON% * 8,9 % 3,0 — 8,0
MON 0,35 K/μl 0,2 — 0,8
EOS% 1,8 % 1,0 — 5,0
EOS 0,07 K/μl 0,04 — 0,4
BASO% 1,0 % 0,0 — 1,0
BASO 0,040 K/μl 0,02 — 0,10

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widocznie spacja nie zadziałąłą

chodzi głownie o MON, LEU, Leukocyty i LyMPH.

----------

